# Giant TCR Limited Carbon- 2006



## cfrago (Sep 13, 2005)

I am looking to replace my 1991 bridgestone rb-1 and spend 1500-2000. One bike that at a lbs is a 2006 Giant TCR Limited Carbon with ultegra. it lists for I think 2100 and the price is around 1500 to 1599 (not quite sure). Not sure if that is a great price for a bike, although new, is almost 3 years old; any thought? How good from a technical point of view is the frame? I cannot find much info on the "limited" models from Giant. I would rather spend 1500 or so locally vs on the web.
thanks


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

You'd get a decent bike for that money from your lbs....I woudl be nervous buying an older bike....specially one over the internet


----------



## cfrago (Sep 13, 2005)

I test rode a similar (told so) 2006 TCR C3, with a 105 group at the same shop. they said it was the same frame as the limited model (with ultegra- not at the shop, in their warehouse). it rode okay but did not scream to me to buy it. still searching.


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

I have the TCR Alliance Limited edition T Mobile bike. Its 105 groupset, I know its the smae geometry as the all carbon bikes. I love it but it was only AU$1800. Its a 2007 model.

The way prices are going these days you get a lot of bike for $2000. Amazingly i was at a lbs who had 6 x Specialized Tarmac pros down from $13,000 to $4000!!!!!!

he said it was excess stock.Makes youwonder how much we're really paying for bikes.

A buddy is looking at a new bike for $2000 he cant believe the number of great bikes at that price,.


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

As for limited versions, theyre usually the team bikes in team colours. Frames are all the same.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

My wife rides a limited. It is the same frame as the Carbon TCR frames of that same year. It is a very nice bike. I picked hers up for about 1400.00 as a left over 2006 model in 2007. Not sure what exactly made it limited other than the paint scheme. Her's came with Ultegra bits eccept for FSA Carbon Pro crank and Mavic Elite wheelset. Hope that helps.


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

Limited is just that....mine has the T Mobile paint scheme...Giant bought it out for the 2007 TDF.

Wish it had come with Ultegra


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

I bought a 2006 TCR C2 new last Spring at a big discount and am using it as my rainy weather/group ride/racing bike. This bike is probably almost the same as the 2006 TCR Limited. It comes with full Ultegra except the brakes which are 105s. 

So far I have logged 2000 plus kms on this bike through rain and shine over smooth roads as well as unpaved ones. The frame has withstood racing every Thursday nights, group rides and centuries on weekends over a variety of road surfaces. The frame is stiff and is excellent for climbing... it is also very stable going downhill. The paint surprisingly has only suffered a few superficial nicks and scratches on the downtube even though I have ridden the bike over roads with asphalt scraped off in preparation for re-paving during races and also raced it in the rain a few times.

This bike/frame is excellent especially if you get it at a discount... it performs almost exactly the same as my other bike, a 2008 TCR C2 which I now use only when riding solo.


----------



## Slimey (Jul 9, 2008)

*2006 TCR Limited*

I bought an 06' TCR Limited last month from the lbs for $1299 - full ultegra, except for tektro brakes. I absolutely love this bike. 

This is my 1st ever road bike, so I have nothing to compare it to, but I think it's great. Fast, smooth, responsive, corners well, feels stable at speed, etc. I couldn't be happier with the bike.


----------

